# Ceiling fan light fixture doesn't work



## c4hfam (Jun 4, 2007)

We received a hand-me-down child's room ceiling fan with light kit (sold together) which was working fine in its last location before being transported here in our car (probably not damaged in transit). Since my husband installed it where another ceiling fan was removed, the fan works fine, but not the light. He says both the blue and white wires from the fan to the lighting kit are cold, and that the wires only connect one way - that there's no wiring error. New bulbs don't help either, which makes sense if it's not getting power. The fan and light are controlled by chains, and a wall switch controls power to both. (The fan in place before this one worked until hit with a tossed ball, when smoke emitted from the motor. We took that as a bad sign - heh, heh.) Home Depot agreed to replace the fan (Hampton Bay), but as they don't have anything similar, we'd like to repair this one if we can. Is there any hope?

Thanks for any help you can offer.


----------



## jwhite (Mar 12, 2006)

where the wires from the fan/light go into the ceiling box the fan should have three wires. blue, black, white. 

The white from the fan goes to the white from the ceiling. in your case both the blue and the black from the fan go to the black from the ceiling... double check that connection.


----------



## joed (Mar 13, 2005)

The light kit will have a connector to connect it to the fan. Make sure that is plugged together properly.


----------



## c4hfam (Jun 4, 2007)

*Thanks for your suggestions - no success yet*

We disconnected and reconnected between the ceiling and the fan, and between the fan and the light kit, but nothing changed. My husband wants to test continuity next.


----------



## jwhite (Mar 12, 2006)

check continuity on what?


----------



## send_it_all (Apr 30, 2007)

You probably tripped the breaker when you smoked the old fan....or melted a wire.


----------



## c4hfam (Jun 4, 2007)

Thanks again.

The breaker isn't tripped. When we attach the fan/light kit, the fan works fine, but not the light, and as I understand it, both should be powered by the same black wire from the ceiling since one wall switch controls them both. Is that right?

However, I have a Big New Clue. My husband said that when he was checking that the blue wire wasn't broken, it easily pulled loose and is not attached to the fan/light kit. I can't say for sure that the connection was loose before he went to check the condition of the wire, but that's my amateur guess. I get the feeling he's not sure how it should be wired (I haven't looked at it myself), and I can't find a wiring diagram for it. I believe it's a Hampton Bay Carousel fan. Can anyone help?


----------



## jwhite (Mar 12, 2006)

If the blue wire is not connected to the light kit, then that is probably your problem. Re-connect it. It should feed he pull chain switch.


----------



## Scooter01 (Mar 5, 2011)

*Ceiling Fan Light Fixture Doesn't Work*

I have a 4 yr old Hampton Bay ceiling fan and the light fixture isn't working but the fan is. I have tested the Blue and White wire that feed the light fixture but I am not getting any power reading from them, but the fan, the speeds are all working fine.

Look forward to any help...Tks.


----------



## boman47k (Aug 25, 2006)

If the blue wire is tied into the hot feeding the fan, the light should work if the switch for the light inside the fan is good.

One thing you might check do is flip the breaker off at the breaker box. Then make sure the tab at the bottom/top of the socket is extended down far enough for the bulb to make contact.

I have seen these tabs lay too far from the bulb contact.


----------

